# 00810



## knderouselle (Jun 5, 2013)

Some of our Doc's are using general anesthesia for colonoscopies, when billing the 00810are we supposed to follow Novita's LCD for MAC since 00810 is listed in the LCD?  Any help or link would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JWash618 (Jun 10, 2013)

We try to include as many secondary diagnoses as possible from the LCD to make sure medical necessity is clear but we dont usually get denials for the 00810 when they arent billed as MAC


----------



## TammyW (Jun 12, 2013)

The Monitored Anesthesia Care LCD #L32628 only applies when the mode of anesthesia is MAC.   If done under general, no additional diagnosis is required.


----------

